
‘They Are Slaughtering Us Like Animals’ - antouank
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/12/07/world/asia/rodrigo-duterte-philippines-drugs-killings.html
======
relics443
Previous discussion -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13126149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13126149)

